# Low anterior resection, end closure & colostomy. (no anastamosis)



## Karen A. (Feb 2, 2016)

I have an open procedure to code. A total mesorectal excision (low anterior resection) was done for rectal cancer, this included part of the sigmoid colon. The colon was brought out thru the stoma hole & the colostomy appliance applied. I need help with coding this procedure. The closest code I find includes anastomosis. This procedure did not include anastomosis. Any help will be greatly appreciated, Thank you.


----------



## syllingk (Feb 8, 2016)

can't tell for sure without the note but from what you put sounds like 44146, colectomy, partial; with coloproctostomy(low pelvic anastomosis, with colostomy.


----------

